# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  antidepressiva

## kruimel16

ik heb een heel groot probleem ik ben gaan geloven dat ik geen antidepressiva meer kan verdragen en nu is dat ook zo
het is hetzelfde welke medicatie ik neem mijn brein denk dan dat het antidepressiva is
hoe kan ik daar nu vanaf geraken,

----------

